# LG HB2 batteries?



## DangerDave (25/7/17)

Anyone around Joburg/Pta (preferrably Fourways) have stock of the LG HB2's?


----------



## RichJB (25/7/17)

The Vapery in Centurion or Pta. Or Lung Candy in Norwood.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DangerDave (25/7/17)

RichJB said:


> The Vapery in Centurion or Pta. Or Lung Candy in Norwood.


Thanks! Placed my order with The Vapery just now.


----------

